# Starter slow to disengage?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes. My 12 did that. Worse in the cold as you said - usually below freezing. 

I never bothered to fix it, but can tell you they later used a different starter. I've seen this issue on the 1.8s here on the forum as well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine does it too. There have been other threads on this but no real resolution.

I searched "Starter Grind" in the search bar. It appears to only affect manual transmissions.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks for confirming my suspicions. Aside from it just being annoying, I'm concerned that it will damage the flywheel teeth. It's also seemed slower to turn over lately. I'll get the battery checked, but if that's good I think a new starter will be next.


----------

